# [Q] Extended battery & Phone's life



## n1newbie (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi guys, i would like to know if using Extended Battery on a long run would affect the phone? 
any1 using it for a long time without issues? Also do such batteries really provide more juice than the original battery?wat are the good brands?thanx 
Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

It just holds more juice. It discharges at the same rate as your stock battery does. This also answers your second question also.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## n1newbie (Dec 7, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> It just holds more juice. It discharges at the same rate as your stock battery does. This also answers your second question also.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


thanx DJ. nw i hv 1400mah OEM battery. n i am thinking of something around 2800mah(seidio or mugen power). so does it practically doubles up the capacity or will be jus a bit more than the original.
imp question: does it affect the phone in a long run?Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

n1newbie said:


> thanx DJ. nw i hv 1400mah OEM battery. n i am thinking of something around 2800mah(seidio or mugen power). so does it practically doubles up the capacity or will be jus a bit more than the original.
> imp question: does it affect the phone in a long run?Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


wouldn't recommend a seidio. People has had them wear out fast or its capacity itsnt what it says it is. The extended battery offered by the phone makers seem to do quite well. Hardly heard anyone complain about their performance. It is double the capacity if it says 2800 and stock is 1400

What do you mean does it affect the phone in the long run? Are you afraid that the bigger battery will fry your device quickly? Don't worry about it your phone will be fine. Ever since I had the first Droid I have left my phone plugged in 80 percent of the time. Never seen a problem. Now I am on my bolt and it does just fine. These phones are made to run 24/7 basically. So don't worry and get the extended battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## n1newbie (Dec 7, 2011)

thanx a lot for ur advice and suggestions mate. to be honest was really worried abt those extended battery would fry my phone







cos i am new to these kind of batteries and also to android. so was bit confused. nw i am clear after hearing from a SUPER USER 
thanx a ton DJ
Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Super user is just means I have so many posts in here. Lol
Not a problem why we all are here to help each other out. Didn't know the gnex only had a 1400 battery. Now I see why it has bad battery life. Basically the same numbers as my bolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## n1newbie (Dec 7, 2011)

hey mate its not gnex, its the grand old nexus one








more posts = experienced & knowledgable 
one more doubt DJ, the regular charger that came with n1 charges slowly. can a fast charger be replaced instead safely. do you knw abt that? i am stressing SAFE cos this is my first android and its jus been 4 months....
Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh sorry read nexus and assumed. Guess I made an ass out of myself there for assuming lol. As far as the fast charger I really don't know the answer and will not make stuff up just to look good.

That said I really don't know if it makes a difference or not. I have gotten one of those fast car chargers for my phone and noticed no real difference. How long are we talking here to charge? Might be best if you go in to the nexus one section and see what time frame they are getting to fully charge the phone. Sorry can't help you more with that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## n1newbie (Dec 7, 2011)

no probes mate. thanx a lot for ur valuable suggestions. much obliged  ill search for more details

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------

